# Carrabelle Hotel - SX-70 manipulation



## terri (Sep 22, 2003)

I took this image with my SX-70 Land camera.   Manipulated with burnishing tools within a couple hours of development.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 22, 2003)

Very nice. I think if the house was not as 'wavy' as the rest of the image it would add to the image.  I guess my think is the house would be a strong, solid place in the sea of waves.  

Above statement is with several hours of medicine and not meant to be informitive or uninformitive.  Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the room spins.


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2003)

ha ha!!   I hope you feel better soon!     Is it cold medicine?  I never take that stuff, makes me too loopy.   

Try the technique some time...... you'll find different ways of interpreting the same image, and it's way fun!   Sadly, this is one of the limits of using the SX-70 camera - I have my print, and this is IT!   When I have the image on slide film, I can run it through the Daylab and try different things.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 23, 2003)

I usually dont take any medicine either but I got a new job the other month and is trying to be the good employee.  Usually I just buy two galleries of OJ and drink it thoughout the day.  Seems to work.  

I might try this techinque sometime.  Course I need to get a film camera too do to it sounds like.


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, the film in question here is Polaroid Time Zero.   You can run it through a SX-70 Land camera (several models out there, ebay, flea markets) or convert a $20 One-Step to take the film.   That's the least expensive way of trying the technique.  

If it gets you all gooey inside and you want to really pursue it, you shoot slide film and run it through a slide printer like the Vivitar or Daylab, and crop accordingly.   Having your images on slides lets you pursue other alternative techniques, like the emulsion lifts and transfers....

wholesome Polaroid goodness in a variety of flavors!!


----------



## terri (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm bumping this one to the top because of the recent conversations.   It's been a year since I did this.  This is one of the few I've done straight from an SX-70 camera.   I got spoiled the minute I bought the Daylab.   

This one worked well because of the sun angle.   I got very bright colors from this one.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 4, 2004)

How did I miss this! Thats gorgeous Terri. 

Damn polaroid, I really want to try this too now :LOL:


----------



## malachite (Sep 4, 2004)

Hell ya' bump away! You say "within a couple of hours of development"? Meaning? You waited that long before doing the magic squishy? I've read, and only tried it after waiting 15-20 minutes.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 4, 2004)

I keep the hair dryer close because you can reheat it after a day.


----------



## terri (Sep 4, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> Hell ya' bump away! You say "within a couple of hours of development"? Meaning? You waited that long before doing the magic squishy? I've read, and only tried it after waiting 15-20 minutes.



Well, if you're someplace comfy and ready to go, you can start that soon.  You just want to wait until your image is fully developed.   (Although I know an instructor who pounces on his as soon as he sees the ghost of an image, but I don't want to do that.)  

The emulsion stays in its "magic squishy"    stage for hours, really.  The key is keeping the print relatively warm.   

This image I shot right as we were packing to leave last year; we drove a good hour or two along the highway before I settled in, broke out the tools and placed my work board across my knees, and proceeded with this manipulation.   I had a couple of them, but liked this one better.     



> Damn polaroid, I really want to try this too now



It's how the company stays alive these days, I'm thinking.    :LOL:


----------

